# What Is Your Favorite Candian WM Property?



## sugar apple (Oct 27, 2020)

I did a search and a lot of the posts seem dated, so has anyone been recently? I am open to anyone and I can't ski but just looking for a fun experience and sights.  thanks!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 27, 2020)

I liked the downtown Vancouver WM.  A great location, close to everything, and quite walkable.  Smaller units, but very nice, and in great condition. Perfect place from which to see the city.

I've not been there, but I understand the Victoria WM is also quite nice. If you go during early Summer, the Butchart Gardens would be in full bloom.

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Oct 27, 2020)

I have been to three Canadian WM's and I liked them all. Vancouver was fun but it is a really big city. The Vancouver unit was smaller than other WM resorts and we paid to park. Victoria was better because you can walk to the small downtown and drive to many cool places. This resort is in a harbor so there is alot to see from the room. Whistler was really fun because Whistler Village is just a fun place. I wouldn't do an entire week here. We did three days after a week in Vancouver.

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 27, 2020)

We love the one in Vancouver and the one in Victoria. We tend to alternate our stays. Both are good walking Cities. Vancouver is also a great Biking City. There are so many things to see and do in both cities; and, in the surrounding areas. We have never paid for Parking at either place, even when we have had two vehicles.

In Vancouver get a 2 Bedroom without Dining Room. The Bedrooms and Bathrooms are bigger in this type unit. They give you 4 wooden TV Tables/Trays on which to eat. The 2 Bedroom Units with a dining room seem smaller over all and the Dining Table is crowded in a corner in which 2 of the walls are glass. We found the 1 Bedroom Units too small. Yes The Canadian is in the City Center of Vancouver. We love that. We only drive if we are going over to the UBC area to visit museums or gardens. If you ride bikes in Stanley Park the outer trail is one way counter clock wise. Also they have a Bike Lock up Room. Worldmark has a few floors in an Apartment Complex.

In Victoria the WM is located on the inner harbour. From many condos you can watch the Float Planes land and take off. We have walked all over this city. On our last trip one day we covered 13 miles walking around the city and its neighborhoods. The Penthouses with hot tubs are on the end over looking the harbour. The only 3 Bedroom is on the first floor between the Lobby area and the ramp to the underground garage.


----------



## ecwinch (Oct 27, 2020)

Definitely Canmore(Banff), with Victoria a close second.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 27, 2020)

ecwinch said:


> Definitely Canmore(Banff), with Victoria a close second.



We had planned to visit Canmore on our way to Yellowknife but that covid thing screwed it up. Maybe next year. 

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 28, 2020)

We were suppose to visit Canmore last September but Son and DIL needed our help moving into their new home in Chicago as DIL was still having physical problems from birth of Grandson. Hopefully Canada will open soon but I have my doubts.


----------



## sugar apple (Oct 28, 2020)

I thank you all for the valuable feedback.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 28, 2020)

From your listed location I assume you would fly into Vancouver BC. You can use the SkyTrain to get pretty close to The Canadian. Canada Line to the end - Waterfront Station. Then switch to Expo Line to Granville Station. Walk to the Canadian.

If you were going to Victoria I would suggest you fly into Seattle and then research Float/Sea Planes from Seattle to Victoria.


----------



## jpfordz (Oct 29, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> From your listed location I assume you would fly into Vancouver BC. You can use the SkyTrain to get pretty close to The Canadian. Canada Line to the end - Waterfront Station. Then switch to Expo Line to Granville Station. Walk to the Canadian.
> 
> If you were going to Victoria I would suggest you fly into Seattle and then research Float/Sea Planes from Seattle to Victoria.


If you wanted to visit Victoria and Vancouver you could take the Victoria Clipper (https://www.clippervacations.com) from Seattle, float plane (https://www.harbourair.com) or ferry (https://www.bcferries.com) to Vancouver then take the train (https://www.amtrak.com/alternative-to-buses-seattle-vancouver-trains) back to Seattle from Vancouver or do the trip in reverse.


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 29, 2020)

All of the Canadian locations are great. Yes they are smaller units than some but I feel great locations are more important. The only one that is not quite as nice is Sundance which is not in the main village but still near a ski lift and an area with a few restaurants and walking trails. Even Sundance works if you get the 2 bedroom loft unit as it has nice large windows and a deck overlooking the valley. The other rooms are below and could be dark as the building is in the trees. Our call for Whistler is we pick Cascade lodge if it is just the 2 of us and try for the loft unit at Sundance if there are 4 or more.


----------



## herindoors911 (Nov 30, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I have been to three Canadian WM's and I liked them all. Vancouver was fun but it is a really big city. The Vancouver unit was smaller than other WM resorts and we paid to park. Victoria was better because you can walk to the small downtown and drive to many cool places. This resort is in a harbor so there is alot to see from the room. Whistler was really fun because Whistler Village is just a fun place. I wouldn't do an entire week here. We did three days after a week in Vancouver.
> 
> Bill


One parking spot allocated for free at the Vancouver resort.    No fees either at Victoria or Cascade lodge.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 30, 2020)

herindoors911 said:


> One parking spot allocated for free at the Vancouver resort.    No fees either at Victoria or Cascade lodge.



I didn't meet the height requirement is what I think. Most of the parking spaces have a height restriction. 

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 30, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I didn't meet the height requirement is what I think. Most of the parking spaces have a height restriction.
> 
> Bill



I have had no problems parking my Silverado Crew Cab at Vancouver or Victoria. Though I have to take my Kayaks off the top of the Cab.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 30, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> I have had no problems parking my Silverado Crew Cab at Vancouver or Victoria. Though I have to take my Kayaks off the top of the Cab.



I had to park in the first floor area by the entry because of the height restriction is what I think I remember. I have a lift and oversized tires on my Black Beauty. I thought we paid about $15 a night to park here but I could be mixing this up with the Camlin.

Bill


----------



## herindoors911 (Dec 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I didn't meet the height requirement is what I think. Most of the parking spaces have a height restriction.
> 
> Bill



That makes sense, but misled others to thinking parking fees applied.     Hope you enjoyed the trip.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 1, 2020)

herindoors911 said:


> That makes sense, but misled others to thinking parking fees applied.     Hope you enjoyed the trip.



We did enjoy Vancouver and found that the homeless problem wasn't as noticeable as in San Francisco or Seattle. We like Victoria and Whistler better than Vancouver but for a large city its hard to beat Vancouver, imo.

Bill


----------



## Eric B (Dec 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I didn't meet the height requirement is what I think. Most of the parking spaces have a height restriction.
> 
> Bill


Sorry, but I just keep picturing this sign....


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 3, 2020)

Geist have you gone to Deep Cove to put your kayaks on the Indian Arm? It is stunning and only around 30 minutes from the WM downtown. I couldn't believe I'd never been there before. Just as beautiful as the Sunshine Coast without the aggravation of ferries. Of course some like the remoteness of the Sunshine Coast but I would feel trapped if I needed a ferry to get anywhere.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 3, 2020)

Nope. Will put it on the list for next trip. We have Vancouver Booked for June and Victoria for September.


----------



## herindoors911 (Dec 12, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> Geist have you gone to Deep Cove to put your kayaks on the Indian Arm? It is stunning and only around 30 minutes from the WM downtown. I couldn't believe I'd never been there before. Just as beautiful as the Sunshine Coast without the aggravation of ferries. Of course some like the remoteness of the Sunshine Coast but I would feel trapped if I needed a ferry to get anywhere.




I can 

 walk to it!    It gets very busy in the summer these days.    Right now cars are restricted.
There is a business that rents out canoes and Kayaks to those who wish to paddle into Indian Arm.
Quarry rock is closed right now durng the Pandemic.


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 12, 2020)

Your writing got covered but if you said you can walk to it you are lucky. Nice photo. I will have to google quarry rock now. We were lucky and went on a week day. We have an inflatable kayak so don't need to rent.

Joan





__





						Local Trails | VancityWild
					






					www.vancitywild.com
				




Damn now I have to go back again and check out some of these places mentioned in this blog


----------



## herindoors911 (Dec 12, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> Your writing got covered but if you said you can walk to it you are lucky. Nice photo. I will have to google quarry rock now. We were lucky and went on a week day. We have an inflatable kayak so don't need to rent.
> 
> Joan
> 
> ...




Yes, we can walk there.  You didn't miss anything.   Lol.    Our doctor's surgery is there too and  a few lrestaurants. If you like hiking, there are many trails that lead off into the mountains.   Quarry rock looks out over the Inlet, but again is busy.   Some parts are steep.  You may see a few "watch out for bears" notices.  

This next summer there will be a lot of road construction going on to replace water mains.


----------



## VanX (Dec 13, 2020)

We are just home from a week at the Vancouver WM staying in a 1 bedroom.    Units are nicely appointed and maintained but a bit smaller than some we’ve stayed at.
We live just a ferry ride away on the Sunshine Coast and visited Vancouver Island, Whistler and Vancouver a fair amount this as we are locked in with a closed border.  

Free underground parking was a nice rarity perk but all amenities were closed due to Covid restrictions.

We’ll definitely return to this little gem for  weeks getaway into the city.


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 14, 2020)

A lot of my friends prefer the  Victoria worldmark and it is a stunning location. I however prefer the Vancouver location because of all of the different walks along the water and all of the things that there are to do in Vancouver. I particularly love to be there during the fireworks festival late July.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 14, 2020)

Another good time to be in Vancouver is "Gay Pride."


----------



## herindoors911 (Dec 26, 2020)

VanX said:


> We are just home from a week at the Vancouver WM staying in a 1 bedroom.    Units are nicely appointed and maintained but a bit smaller than some we’ve stayed at.
> We live just a ferry ride away on the Sunshine Coast and visited Vancouver Island, Whistler and Vancouver a fair amount this as we are locked in with a closed border.
> 
> Free underground parking was a nice rarity perk but all amenities were closed due to Covid restrictions.
> ...



Son and daughter in law live in Sechelt.


----------

